# Pics of my baby



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

SS grilles are still being painted, such is car life, hurry and pay and then wait, wait, and wait some more.


----------



## jwiist (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice ride man! Where did u find that carbon fiber hood? How much?


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx man, it's a VIS hood, a local shop ordered it for me and ran me 6 bills.


----------



## jusalaoboy (Dec 5, 2007)

nice ride... do u know what the offset is to ur ro_jas? and does it rubb at all?
im plannning on getting 19's also but wanna figure out the right width and offset to get...

heres a shot of mine..


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Offset on my wheels are 38, no rub and with the T1R rubber it's like I am on rails.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

jusalaoboy said:


> nice ride... do u know what the offset is to ur ro_jas? and does it rubb at all?
> im plannning on getting 19's also but wanna figure out the right width and offset to get...
> 
> heres a shot of mine..




ohh, and nice ride man.

Any aftermarket wheel manufacturer will be able to supply you with their recommended offset for our car. The widest I was able to go with the RO_JAs is 8.5 all around.


----------



## 06SERMAN (Apr 28, 2007)

*Sweet Ride*

Nice ride... I have been looking for a carbon hood for my 06 SER and have been thinking long and hard about the AVIC D3. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Racingline (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks great but a racingline strut bar would look better under the hood


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Racingline said:


> Looks great but a racingline strut bar would look better under the hood



Thanx man, but I am very happy with the stillen SB, now if you told me about a turbo, or an ecu upgrade I would be all over it. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL


----------



## gonzales34 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice ride man.

I wonder if you have a part or model number for that Corbon Fiber Hood. I checked the OEM Hoods at VIS website but none of them have those 2 vertical lines in the middle of the hood like the original SE-R hood. 

Thanks


----------



## gonzales34 (Apr 16, 2008)

*S5 Grill*

I think the best next option for your car will be a S5 Grill with a SE-R logo on it. It really look awsome but the compant was on back order for the last 2 months. I already contact with the guys and they will let me know ASAP when they have it in stock again. If you want I can let you know about it too but before everything check these pictures of S5 Grille first.....

ActiveTuning 05-06 Nissan Altima S5 Grille Gallery - ActiveTuning

Click on the images to enlarge, I still can't wait to get this one ....


----------



## SVTCobrastang00 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dlerea got the car that HAD the wheels I would love to put on my S, plus it's got radio I wanted to put into mine as well. I was told it's a bitch to install it.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Had the wheels? U talking about the stock se-r wheels, they are not hard to find. Just find someone such as myself, I sold them to a local guy with a 3.5 se and they look nice on his car. As for the radio, not a bitch at all to install, they kit that comes for our car fits perfectly and makes for an effortless install.


----------



## SVTCobrastang00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess the guy who I wanted to install my radio won't be doing it, told me it was really had to do. Guess he don't want to be bothered. All I really want to do to my Altima is SE-R wheels n tail lights and a similiar radio.


----------



## SVTCobrastang00 (Jul 5, 2007)

I got new rims a few weeks ago, not SE-R like I was looking for but something pretty good. I will have to post pix later, or try to I might still be to new here to do so.


----------



## walterGT67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice ride..


----------

